# In Scale: 1:18 Audi 200 quattro Trans Am Racers #14 Stuck from Minichamps



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Minichamps has just released another retro Audi motorsport offering in the form of a #14 Trans Am 200 quattro as raced by Hans Stuck in Cleveland in 1988. Chalk up another must-have for the old office shelving system. More after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## siluo (Jun 4, 2010)

Last alexander wang boots 2010 Minute Specials! These daily and weekly rental car rates are only available for a limited time at participating National locations. Last Minute Specials are rental-car discounts that are available with as little as one hour advance reservation notice. alexander wang boots sale Check here weekly for a car rental deal.Nationalcar.com is the only source for the guaranteed lowest National Car Rental rates for daily and weekly business rental car specials, one-way car rental, and for leisure alexander wang for sale vacation travel. Our simple, secure, and easy online car reservation process makes car rental quick and easy for worldwide car reservation and car rental rate. The Government today announced the establishment of a new standalone Environmental Protection Authority to perform environmental regulatory alexander wang handbags functions, Minister for the Environment Nick Smith said.The rover Opportunity has surpassed the record for longest time spent working on Mars: 6 years, 116 days, and counting.cheap alexander wang handbags Help EARTH University achieve their goal of planting one million trees on Saturday, June 5, World Environment Day.The reported success of a 13-year-old climbing Everest with his dad sparks a debate in the adventure world.With spiky hair, no nipples, and a four-headed penis, buy alexander wang handbags the egg-laying long-beaked echidna might be the world's weirdest mammal yjh.


----------

